# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Need mite advice!!!

## NYDragon

I cleaned the cages last week and now just noticed that my hognose is soaking constantly.  I took him out and he has mites all over plus he is looking a little dehydrated.  So, I know I need to treat him (and the rest of the snakes in the room) and the environment.  Do I need to bleach down the whole room?  I have carpeting in there, do they hide in that.  I'm just a little confused as to how far I need to go with cleaning.  I got some Reptile Relief from Natural Chemistry and bleach.  I'm going to bleach all the decor, spray the reps with the reptile relief and scrub the tanks with healthy habitat.  Anything else I need to do?  

Also, besides soaking the hognose, is there a faster way to rehydrate him?

Thanks!

----------


## 2kdime

Need to pick yourself up some Black Knight from the Bean Farm as well

----------


## Vypyrz

Yes mites can get into the carpet. I would suggest ordering some Provent-A-Mite (PAM) and treating each of the reptile enclosures, and you can use it to lightly pray on the carpet around the enclosures. The stuff works and each treatment will last for almost 30 days, as long as you don't completely change out the substrate. You basically remove the reptile and water/feed bowls, spray evrything down, let the fumes dissipate, replace animal and bowls. You don't need to saturate everything. Just a nice, even coating. It will kill the current mites and any that hatch for the next few weeks...

http://www.pro-products.com/

----------

